# D. auratus eggs



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I got the first clutch of eggs from my D. auratus Costa Rican green and blacks a couple of weeks ago which was really exciting. Unfortunately, they were eaten by someone in the tank the first night. I had five (two male, two female, and one unknown) in a 20 gal. terrarium so I knew it was a possibility and have since separated three from the breeding pair which I left in their home.

I had replied to an earlier post about time to maturity for the CR green and blacks and thought I would relay my experience. I picked up the males last march, so they were around 14 to 15 months old. I got the females (and the unknown) at the end of May last year, so they were 12 to 13 months old when they laid the first clutch.

My question is how often do these frogs usually lay eggs? I know it can be quite variable but am looking for ballpark times from your experience with auratus in general or CR green and blacks specifically.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have a 2.2 group of CR green and black. I get about eggs once a week from therm. I noticed a decrease during the winter months ( my house gets a bit colder in the winter) but the last week they have been giving me eggs once a week them.
I think there is some egg eating going on because quite often I find gel and no eggs.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

It was most likely the female who ate them. If you can tell who the female was who laid the egg, you should remove the other(s) so you can get a successful batch next time  .

How long have you owned yours for?

Regards,
William


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

That's exactly what I did. The pair courted most of the day before laying the eggs so I know exactly which male and female they were. I left those two alone and moved the other three to another terrarium. It has been two weeks now and they haven't laid another clutch, but hopefully will anytime now.

I have had the males for a year and females for about 10 months.

Cristy, what size tank do you have your group in?

Rick


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Good deal  . Post pictures when the others come. I just bought a trio of jevie panamanian auratus and had a few questions. 

1)How old do you reckon they will need to be for mating? 
2)What temperatures do yours prefer when they call?

Thanks and goodluck,
William


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

My males were 14-15 months old and the females were 12-13 months when I got the first clutch. I assume that had they all been the same age breeding would have begun sooner since I heard the males start calling when they were around 12-13 months old. The previous thread I was referring to has observed dates of maturity from others which if I remember correctly range from 8 to 18 months out of the water.

I am keeping them between 74 degrees (night) and 80 degrees (day). I tried lowering the temps. earlier this winter and the frogs didn't seem as active; but I didn't leave them at the lower temps. very long so they may have just been reacting to the change. I have read in several places that D. auratus prefers slightly higher temps. than other species.

Rick


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the information; I recently bought mine 2-3months OTW and now must wait 6-7months till I can even start praying for calls! Goodluck with yours.

Best,
William


----------

